# My plow mount for 94 jeep



## Yotetalker

Heres what I got so far:
2-- plate 3/8 thick by 22" x 6"
2 --1 1/2 tube smashed on each end for braces
1-- 2x3 square tube

This going to be used for a western UNI Mount. figured the plates mount to frame an the tube used for a brace from frame to plates, then the tube for the plow to hook to useing the original a brackets....Pump mounts to the top of frame rail behind my tubular bumber.
So what you think...after I get built this weekend I will show some real pics of this setup..I needed something that I could unbolt without haveing to take leafsprings undone everytime....


----------



## theplowmeister

I would run a diagonal from the large brace up to the lower bumper mount. AND since you can rip out the lower bumper mount run a brace around the bumper to the upper bumper mount.


----------

